# Stools at a field event???



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm going to sectionals in KY this weekend. Do people drag out stools to these bigger events? I've never carried it for a local field round, but we move pretty quickly. How slow will it get at sectionals?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

A good # of people carry stools.....I had one at Nats. Bowgod and YoungJedi used it more then I did. 

I am debating getting a Sweet Seat from GP. I want one as they are nice and comfy chairs....and great for carrying my Spidey Snacks and drinks. But I really hate carrying anything other then my bow. It's on my list of things to get....but it isn't at the top of my list since I already have a stool


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I take one, but then again, I'm a lazy slack arse.. :becky:


Seems benches don't exist on the few ranges I've frequented since returning to archery. So I like to have mine in tow. Funny how many people comment when the round starts about lugging it around, but then before know it, while you're shooting someone else has their keester plopped down on it.. Perhaps charging rent would be a good idea.. :set1_thinking:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> I'm going to sectionals in KY this weekend. Do people drag out stools to these bigger events? I've never carried it for a local field round, but we move pretty quickly. How slow will it get at sectionals?


If you'd come shoot the SE Sectionals in NC vs. KY you wouldn't need a stool as there's benches at every target. :shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Being that it is a multi-location shoot, It probably won't have much more attendance than a regular local shoot at each location...I wouldn't do anything different from what I always do if I were you...


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't know about a field shoot but they seem pretty handy at a 900 round.:darkbeer:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

outback jack said:


> I don't know about a field shoot but they seem pretty handy at a 900 round.:darkbeer:


 

I know you're glad that I bring it to those.

Wait til you try the upgraded tripod and spotting scope


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

That seems odd to have an outdoor sectional shoot at multiple locations. Indoor I can understand, but outdoor?

Is that something new in SE, or has that gone on for a while.  Southern Sectional is a single venue so everyone gets the same elements with which to contend.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> That seems odd to have an outdoor sectional shoot at multiple locations. Indoor I can understand, but outdoor?
> 
> Is that something new in SE, or has that gone on for a while. Southern Sectional is a single venue so everyone gets the same elements with which to contend.


Us folks down here in the SE section are poor and can't afford the gas money to travel - thus 3 locations.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

It's a good thing that we have multiple locations for sectionals or participation would likely be nill.

It's 575+ miles for me to go to NC, 585+ miles to FL, or 180 to KY. I'm glad KY is an option :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> It's a good thing that we have multiple locations for sectionals or participation would likely be nill.
> 
> *It's 575+ miles for me to go to NC*, 585+ miles to FL, or 180 to KY. I'm glad KY is an option :darkbeer:


Yea, but once you got past Asheville it would be downhill for the rest of the trip. :shade: Good luck.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, but once you got past Asheville it would be downhill for the rest of the trip. :shade: Good luck.




I WILL attend an event at DCWC one day. Looks like too good of a time.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> I WILL attend an event at DCWC one day. Looks like too good of a time.


I can't guarantee you a good score, but I can guarantee you a good time. :shade:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

At the NAFAC last year, I used my Sweet Seat exclusively as we had hour long waits each day! Our state field is this weekend and it will be just a quiver for me....

SB


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

At the NAFAC last year, I used my Sweet Seat exclusively as we had hour long waits each day! Our state field is this weekend and it will be just a quiver for me....

SB


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

JayMc said:


> I know you're glad that I bring it to those.
> 
> Wait til you try the upgraded tripod and spotting scope


Yea helps me take a load off a lot. I can't seem to ever remember mine. Let me know when you decide to head to N.C. I may want to go out if you'll let me tag along and they'll let more than one TN guy shoot there at one time.:angel4:


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

I haven't been there as of yet Jay, but I'd almost bet there are benches in KY.
The Chickasaw club has been around a long time & is well established.
Really nice place from what I've heard.
I know Frank hangs out in here sometimes, maybe he can clear this up for us.

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it this year.
We have 3 or 4 days work left on our new building and I'd really like to have it at least functional before the June Invitational.
This will be our final big project for a couple of years.
Starting next year, I plan to take shooting a bit more serious and work a bit less ... I hope!


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

JMJ
Chickasaw DOES have benches on all their targets. Range has been trimmed and preened for this week-end. while the #'s will be down, I think there will be some good scores shot. Weather will be the big factor...90 plus with a late shower chance.

Bring a sweet seat if you want, but it won't be necessary.

Frank


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

outback jack said:


> I don't know about a field shoot but they seem pretty handy at a 900 round.:darkbeer:


When I shoot 900 rounds or FITA's I bust out the pop up canopy, full size cooler, and my comfy chair :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

outback jack said:


> Yea helps me take a load off a lot. I can't seem to ever remember mine. Let me know when you decide to head to N.C. I may want to go out if you'll let me tag along and they'll let more than one TN guy shoot there at one time.:angel4:



Don't tell them but we already have one shoot here.:zip:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

JayMc said:


> I'm going to sectionals in KY this weekend. Do people drag out stools to these bigger events? I've never carried it for a local field round, but we move pretty quickly. How slow will it get at sectionals?


Nah you shouldn't need it for that. But a Nat'l event hells ya!!!



Brown Hornet said:


> A good # of people carry stools.....I had one at Nats. Bowgod and YoungJedi used it more then I did.
> 
> I am debating getting a Sweet Seat from GP. I want one as they are nice and comfy chairs....and great for carrying my Spidey Snacks and drinks. But I really hate carrying anything other then my bow. It's on my list of things to get....but it isn't at the top of my list since I already have a stool


If it aint a sweet seat your not as comfy as you could be......a fat mans dream!



outback jack said:


> I don't know about a field shoot but they seem pretty handy at a 900 round.:darkbeer:


900 round? that's lazyboy cooler and tent time!!!



andy1996 said:


> When I shoot 900 rounds or FITA's I bust out the pop up canopy, full size cooler, and my comfy chair :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Exactly!!!


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Now wonder I haven't been shooting the 900's that good I didn't have the lazy boy with me.


----------

